# Bargain box of Sand paper rolls



## Hawaiilad

When you say Hard back, just what does that mean?


----------



## Blackie_

I've not had any issues with my orders from Kingspor aside they are pretty much the only go to vendor when it comes to sanding sleeves at least from what I've found in my searches.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

The sand paper rolls I normally buy from klingspor for turning are on a soft flexible cloth backer. About half of the paper in this box have a hard, very rigid cloth back. Like what you might expect for sleeves for a spindle or drum sander. Even the belts I have for my 6X48 sander are more flexible. Last night I went to tear off a strip of 320 and it broke off. Brittle feel to it. 
I agree with you Blackie, I think klingspor is the go to shop for sand paper, and I will continue to buy from them.
I just don't think this bargain box is what it was advertised to be.
And was was advertised as a turners box. They do have other bargain boxes as well. Maybe they shipped me the wrong box even.


----------



## robscastle

John,

Do not be too disapointed sandpaper is like clamps you can never have enough of them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

+1 * robscastle* ain't that the truth.


----------

